# Sorry to start a HICAS thread! Lock or keep?



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

So after driving the car yest, I felt uneasy at 200kph. My Porsche felt planted and more confidence inspiring. So I decided to do my suspension bushings. R32 car.

Now I research and found this thread, bec my HICAS light went on.

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/31365-hicas-not-hicas-thread.html

So, was that uneasy feeling I felt at speed due to HICAS? New owner here so am trying to figure out on whether to lock it or not? Tnx.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Anyone know if the Mines R33 has their HICAS disabled? Kinda liked how the car handled on the vid.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

I have a fairly modified R32, I never liked the feel of the back steering for me.....I took it out ages ago, and it's never going back in.

I would however recommend a 4x4 controller if you really want a planted feel, check out the ETS-Pro.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Sub Boy said:


> I have a fairly modified R32, I never liked the feel of the back steering for me.....I took it out ages ago, and it's never going back in.
> 
> I would however recommend a 4x4 controller if you really want a planted feel, check out the ETS-Pro.


Will the ets pro work without the HICAS?


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

It controls the attessa, not the hicas. 
So yes


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok. I read up on it and looks that likely ill get one. I just have to sort out my bushings and HICAS first.

One question, my front diff plates seem to be toast. Will the ets pro sense this and apply more traction to the back? Since the front inner wheels will be spinning, assuming I am in a turn.


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

You always have full power going to the rear. 
Then you have a clutch that varies the power to the front.

By the way we only have an open diff in the front if it's not aftermarket.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Brains said:


> You always have full power going to the rear.
> Then you have a clutch that varies the power to the front.
> 
> By the way we only have an open diff in the front if it's not aftermarket.


Wow I am such a noob. Posted in Geoffs thread asking this same question. So my front diff is ok.

What mech rear diff would you recommend?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

I much prefer the feel on my GTR32 with the HICAS deleted


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

HICAS is supposed to provide more stable lane changes at high speed. And the R32 GTR isn't the only car that Nissan used it with. The 300 ZX also used HICAS - a car that was sold in much higher numbers than the 32, you dont see owners ditching hicas on them.

A floaty and unstable car at high speed is caused by wheel alignment, unbalanced wheels,worn bushes and most likley shitty old cheap 'JDM' coilovers that has very poor high wheel speed damping.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Sidious said:


> HICAS is supposed to provide more stable lane changes at high speed. And the R32 GTR isn't the only car that Nissan used it with. The 300 ZX also used HICAS - a car that was sold in much higher numbers than the 32, you dont see owners ditching hicas on them.
> 
> A floaty and unstable car at high speed is caused by wheel alignment, unbalanced wheels,worn bushes and most likley shitty old cheap 'JDM' coilovers that has very poor high wheel speed damping.


Ha.ha...you are probably correct about the bushings. Having them replaced. My coilovers are BC coilovers which came with the car. They have good damping. Alignment and wheel balancing was just done before I tested her. So it's just the bushings left. 

So you have that planted feel up front? Just wondering bec read some threads where some guys felt the HICAS coming in at speed causing instability.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Mine doesn't have coil overs, is aligned, wheels balanced, but never liked the feel.

Made high speed cornering difficult to judge with the rear wheels steering.

Horses for courses, but I prefer it without, but obviously check all is how it should be before deciding whether to ditch it or not.

Sidious & another chap vigoriusly defend Hicas, whilst others (including me) don't like it.


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

I'd offer the advice that HICAS was good enough for me to keep when I did a round of Time Attack (and track days) yet the second my HICAS played up it became very dodgy to keep it - I'd recommend ditching it and going with the Driftworks Eliminator kit an save yourself £££ in the long run.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Sidious said:


> HICAS is supposed to provide more stable lane changes at high speed. And the R32 GTR isn't the only car that Nissan used it with. The 300 ZX also used HICAS - a car that was sold in much higher numbers than the 32, you dont see owners ditching hicas on them.
> 
> A floaty and unstable car at high speed is caused by wheel alignment, unbalanced wheels,worn bushes and most likley shitty old cheap 'JDM' coilovers that has very poor high wheel speed damping.


KEEP IT !!!

Nissan designed it for a reason !!

I have had my R33 for 14 years and NEVER have had an issue with the HICAS. I have with the front diff though when someone didn't fill it with oil !!


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I removed mine because the rear steering rack had play in it. I hadn't planned to, i wanted to keep the systems Nissan fitted. 

However, after removal of the rack and a Cusco lock out kit fitted, the rear was so much better under acceleration. Before it would kick out on slip roads and now, its very planted when accelerating.

Just my own experience with Hicas.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

I'm in this position at the moment had the car 3+ years with no issues, but the other day the Hicas light came on and now its time todecide if I should fix the Hicas or just remove it and be done with it. If the cost of fixing it is less than a lock out kit then I will be fixing the Hicas, at the end of the day Nissan spent hours and hours and plenty of cash developing Hicas so I figure I'll try and keep it until its not cost effective to do so.

Tib


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

I've never bothered to plough through the other thread on this subject so find this fresh thread interesting.

In three years of road and trackday driving I haven't had a problem with Hicas. There again, I don't know if I would find the car 'better' with it removed.

I would prefer to keep this feature of the car the car the way Nissan designed it. 

Many owners have the rack removed because they can't afford to replace it when worn out. This is how potential classics fall into demise - mid term owners who can't afford to maintain their car. 

There'll always be divided opinion on this subject.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

GTR Cook said:


> I removed mine because the rear steering rack had play in it. I hadn't planned to, i wanted to keep the systems Nissan fitted.
> 
> However, after removal of the rack and a Cusco lock out kit fitted, the rear was so much better under acceleration. Before it would kick out on slip roads and now, its very planted when accelerating.
> 
> Just my own experience with Hicas.


How does it feel at speed on straights without HICAS? Truer?


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

camlob said:


> How does it feel at speed on straights without HICAS? Truer?


Couldn't be better in a straight line.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

If your HICAS is in good order and your not tracking it or driving on the limit, keep it.
I got rid of mine because in 32s there is a lot of weight in the system (hydraulic), this changed 33s onwards.
It was also well flogged out.

Once things like the bushes in the hicas steering rods start to go, it quite expensive to replace.
If you don't lock the steering and don't service... then there is play in the rear steering which I personally attribute much of the HICAS hate towards.

R32 & R33 factory bushes are starting to get long in the tooth, but how many R34 GTR owners have you heard of complaining about HICAS problems?


----------



## AH_HUH (Nov 14, 2012)

in my opinion i would lock it


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Am removing it and fabricating a rod out of high grade aluminum. 

Since I will be tracking the car, I want a more direct feel. And also the unnecessary weight.

Most race teams take out the HICAS. Noticed most of the hard core GTR owners here take it out. Why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## boosh (Feb 7, 2008)

On a r32 I agree as the hydraulic system is big plus had some scary faults with mine at speed! Lock to locking! R33 I have I'm going to keep and agree with mudflap.


----------



## MrGT (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I will be setting ths Hicas into diagnostic mode tomorrow to see if its a sensor it something more serious, if its just a sensor then I'll change it and keep the Hicas if its the rack or pump then its lock out kit time. Would like to keep the system so hoping its just a sensor that's gone.

Tib


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

camlob said:


> Am removing it and fabricating a rod out of high grade aluminum.
> 
> Since I will be tracking the car, I want a more direct feel. And also the unnecessary weight.
> 
> Most race teams take out the HICAS. Noticed most of the hard core GTR owners here take it out. Why reinvent the wheel?


I don't think you quite understand the concept of rear wheel steer on the GTR. 

The BNR chassis is fairly large with a long wheel base with a front heavy balance. This in a large F-R car (for example a Toyota Supra) would lead to a rather blunt direction change response to steering input, due to the front and rear tyres reacting differently to a front heavy car compared to a mid engined car as the tyres feel a greater difference in load. 

A rear wheel steer setup (HICAS) improves chassis response and actually helps with stability at high speed as it alters the 'slip angle' of the rear wheels, the tyre load also changes 'the slip angle' - so if you wanted to enhance direction response, the rear wheels would toe out. If you wanted to enhance stability at high speed, HICAS would toe in the rear wheels.

But as with all things automated, things can work against you - especially in a genuine 'race type' car. As spring rates, dampers and chassis operate at a higher frequency leading to many more steering corrections per second, the HICAS system can be seen to interfere to a skilled track driver's corrections, so that's why it (and even in the R35 GTR) it was dropped.

A fully working HICAS system separates the GTR from normal heavy FR coupes. An R33 GTR actually feels as directional as something smaller and lighter.


----------



## strickaj (Oct 25, 2010)

Sidious said:


> I don't think you quite understand the concept of rear wheel steer on the GTR.
> 
> The BNR chassis is fairly large with a long wheel base with a front heavy balance. This in a large F-R car (for example a Toyota Supra) would lead to a rather blunt direction change response to steering input, due to the front and rear tyres reacting differently to a front heavy car compared to a mid engined car as the tyres feel a greater difference in load.
> 
> ...


Are you saying that the HICAS can steer the rear wheels independently? I am under the impression that it can only turn the wheels a few degrees in the same direction. Either left/right not toe in/toe out.

I think most people ditch it for the following reasons:
to expensive to repair/maintain compared to a lock out bar.
to save weight
scared it may act up
Or don't like a computer choosing the correct line around a corner


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Kinda hard to see the rack bring in both rods for toe in. Maybe I failed to see how it can be done. 

In the Porsche 993, it had a kinematic toe for the rear, but that was driven by movement in the control arm, and not thru a steering rack.

Since the car will be driven at its limit on some occasions, it will feel more secure, hopefully. 

The hydraulic lines will be in place, just in case I decide to revert back.


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

As I understand it, as you turn into a corner, the rear wheels both turn out promoting a keen turn in (oversteer feel), than, once past a certain steering angle, they trun the same way as the front wheels, promoting a stable understeering attitude.

It's the transition I don't like, much prefer locked rear, but Sidious is right, it makes the car feel larger & less nimble on turn in.

Cheers,


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

strickaj said:


> Are you saying that the HICAS can steer the rear wheels independently? I am under the impression that it can only turn the wheels a few degrees in the same direction. Either left/right not toe in/toe out.


You are correct, it toes out the outside rear wheel to aid cornering, and toes in the outside wheel at high speeds. 1 degree of toe makes all the difference.



strickaj said:


> I think most people ditch it for the following reasons:
> to expensive to repair/maintain compared to a lock out bar.
> to save weight
> scared it may act up
> Or don't like a computer choosing the correct line around a corner


Most people ditch HICAS because they are not informed well enough about how it really works in the context of the BNR chassis to be able to make the correct decision. It's the blind leading the blind scenario.

To save weight??? Pretty negligible. You can gain more performance from proper light wheels and correct tyre choice.

And using the expense excuse is pretty sadenning really as you can apply that same excuse to using cheap tyres because your old Potenzas or Dunlops are worn out and cost more than £42 to replace.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

camlob said:


> Kinda hard to see the rack bring in both rods for toe in. Maybe I failed to see how it can be done.


Sorry I should have been clearer, it's the outside rear wheel that toes in/out depending on the speed and steering angle. 

The inside rear wheel follow suit however as its the unloaded wheel and won't have as big as an effect as the loaded wheel.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

boosh said:


> On a r32 I agree as the hydraulic system is big plus had some scary faults with mine at speed! Lock to locking! R33 I have I'm going to keep and agree with mudflap.


It's good for someone to see my point of view.

My point of view has always been to keep a Skyline as close to the original concept as possible. Concept means just that and not body trim, wheels, three plate clutches and a nice exhaust system.

If the concept, and operation, of Hicas is disliked then just buy an EVO or Scooby etc. 

These days you don't buy a Skyline to go fast - cooking cars from the showroom have caught up.

(My comments exclude specialised Skylines that are used for racing).


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, it's there for a reason Buddy



Mudflap said:


> It's good for someone to see my point of view.
> 
> My point of view has always been to keep a Skyline as close to the original concept as possible. Concept means just that and not body trim, wheels, three plate clutches and a nice exhaust system.
> 
> ...


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

A valid point of view, just not one shared by all!


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Yep, I know that too, but who is better to judge, an individual with limited knowledge of the car and their driving ex/in/experience or a multi million pound company with more R&D than for the space shuttle?????


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

I would just like to share basically the same argument in the Rennlist forum for Porsche 993's.

There was this individual, who was quite knowledgeable with the motronic ecu of the 993. He believed, that Porsche engineers, absolutely created the best map for the car. That tuning the car would be a useless exercise. Since Porsche spent millions and hired the best engineers.

This was debated vs guys guys like Colin, who heads Ninemeister in England, and other tuners in the US, who believed you could get some HP with correct mods. They certainly believed there was room for improvement.

Of course I took the side of modding my car with a 4liter kit and put on itb's etc.

I am new to the bnr32, but based on the numerous threads I have seen, I believe that it will suit me to lock it. Like what Sidious said, if I will track it and push it to the outer limits of the car, HICAS would be better off. Did I get that right Sidious?

But for gentle driving, then HICAS should be kept on.

My first outing with the car was revealing, that it showed me what I flaws i should address. 

I will slowly build my car to be a better handling car. Of course a change of all maintenance items like bushings etc. I know I will further need adjustable control arms to add neg camber, some stiffening of certain portions of the chassis, better dampers and so much more.

So carry on.


----------



## Steve (Sep 21, 2001)

Now there is a whole difference between tuning the motor and messing with the handling. When you track your R32 and you find yourself in the tyre wall let me know about the (wrong) decision you made ! Sorry, but I have had my car for 14 years and do a lot of track days and think I know it pretty well. In fact I am at Snetterton this weekend, if you care to join me me and we can dicuss until the cows come home !


----------



## strickaj (Oct 25, 2010)

Sidious said:


> You are correct, it toes out the outside rear wheel to aid cornering, and toes in the outside wheel at high speeds. 1 degree of toe makes all the difference.


I'm not familiar with any thing other than the hydraulic R32 system. In that regards it's physically impossible to control just one wheel independent of the other. There are only two lines going into the rack. 

This image show how it really works. I'm not sure if this is what you are trying to explain.













Sidious said:


> Most people ditch HICAS because they are not informed well enough about how it really works in the context of the BNR chassis to be able to make the correct decision. It's the blind leading the blind scenario.


Again I have to disagree. Just because someone makes a different decision than you would does not make them uneducated or uninformed.



Sidious said:


> To save weight??? Pretty negligible. You can gain more performance from proper light wheels and correct tyre choice..


On a 32 it's about 60 lbs if you completely remove it. Negligible? maybe, but surely more weight than any set of wheels would save even if you include the unsprung weight calculation.



Sidious said:


> And using the expense excuse is pretty sadenning really as you can apply that same excuse to using cheap tyres because your old Potenzas or Dunlops are worn out and cost more than £42 to replace.


Not sure why this makes you sad and I don't know how you come to that conclusion. To bring my Hicas system up to snuff I would have spent twice as much for a bar. And for very little gain IMHO I rarely drive at high speeds any way. 



Steve said:


> KEEP IT !!!
> 
> Nissan designed it for a reason !!
> 
> I have had my R33 for 14 years and NEVER have had an issue with the HICAS. I have with the front diff though when someone didn't fill it with oil !!


Taking this statement to it's logical conclusion would mean that you still have stock wheels and run stock boost, yes? But I do agrees that pristine cars should stay that way. Mine however was already in a rear end colision before I bought it.



GTR Cook said:


> I removed mine because the rear steering rack had play in it. I hadn't planned to, i wanted to keep the systems Nissan fitted.
> 
> However, after removal of the rack and a Cusco lock out kit fitted, the rear was so much better under acceleration. Before it would kick out on slip roads and now, its very planted when accelerating.
> 
> Just my own experience with Hicas.


+1

Bottom line: there are pro's and con's to each set-up and no "one size fits all" solution. It's your car do what you like to it.


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Steve said:


> Now there is a whole difference between tuning the motor and messing with the handling. When you track your R32 and you find yourself in the tyre wall let me know about the (wrong) decision you made ! Sorry, but I have had my car for 14 years and do a lot of track days and think I know it pretty well. In fact I am at Snetterton this weekend, if you care to join me me and we can dicuss until the cows come home !


If I hit the tire wall with hicas, then what? 

Pls show me a race team who have their HICAS on

Well you could be right....have a good day!


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve,

I gotto say, but you can be a right dickhead with your comments.

It's how I prefer it and it's my [email protected]*king car.

You've tuned yours and no one make derogatory comments to you.


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

strickaj said:


> I'm not familiar with any thing other than the hydraulic R32 system. In that regards it's physically impossible to control just one wheel independent of the other. There are only two lines going into the rack.
> 
> This image show how it really works. I'm not sure if this is what you are trying to explain.


Yes that's what I was trying to explain, you just take notice of the outside wheel as that's the wheel that has the greater affect when it is toed in or toed out. 



> Again I have to disagree. Just because someone makes a different decision than you would does not make them uneducated or uninformed.


You can disagree if you wish. All I am concerned about is the information is out there to allow people to understand what they are doing, and give them the info to appreciate and understand the concept of hicas or dismiss it. 





> On a 32 it's about 60 lbs if you completely remove it. Negligible? maybe, but surely more weight than any set of wheels would save even if you include the unsprung weight calculation.



60 lbs / 27 kg of sprung mass in a 1500kg car is nothing - in fact because you havent taken into account where that weight was - you have in effect shifted the the front end weight bias even further and not getting the best out of the car.

Saving 2 kilos per corner = 8 kg of unsprung mass, the overal performance benefit is equal to 80 kg off sprung weight a far better weight reduction solution. 

It's where you remove weight that matters more, not the compound amount you remove. There is not enough room in this thread to discuss unsprung mass and rotational inertia, plenty of info out there you can look up on the web.








> Not sure why this makes you sad and I don't know how you come to that conclusion. To bring my Hicas system up to snuff I would have spent twice as much for a bar. And for very little gain IMHO I rarely drive at high speeds any way.


It's not about gaining anything, it is about maintaining the car to original standard. I don't gain anything for replacing a worn tyre with an expensive Bridgestone potenza tyre, but it needs to be done to keep it to standard. I love the GTR, there is no excuse for short cuts over the cost of a useless 'Cold air intake'.


----------



## kannibal (Oct 1, 2010)

camlob said:


> If I hit the tire wall with hicas, then what?
> 
> Pls show me a race team who have their HICAS on
> 
> Well you could be right....have a good day!


if i remember well R32 gtr GrA


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jap GrA did have Hicas (albeit I understand quite different to the road cars), however the best GpA GTR32 of Gibson motorsport didn't have it and neither did the falken GTR34.....

Not clear cut then as some people who think they are driving gods may say


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

In fairness to camlob, he did say sorry when he started this thread.:sadwavey:


----------



## camlob (Nov 8, 2008)

Obviously this issue has two sides.

I still feel that Nissan had left room for improvement on the R32. As I have gone thru the project sub forum, there are numerous projects where owners are not scrimping on their budgets, but spend to improve on their cars. Take for instance fourtoes, his build is immaculate. Adam kindness and trevorwhite have good builds. I failed to mention others.

It's a known fact that for faster track driving, the r32 needs more negative camber. If you will stick with stock camber, then you will be missing a lot. Some owners buy ikeya formula adj control arms to address this issue.

Another issue is the chassis rigidity. It's known that that front end of the r32 needs some stiffening. Also are the rear subframe links for the control arms where some owners put another plate To strengthen these sections.

I understand some of you want maintain their cars to be untouched and concourse quality. I do also admire that side.


----------



## yodookie (Oct 22, 2012)

I think what Sidious is getting at is that the HICAS system factually should be better for handling than a locked car, and that many owners don't utilize it for different reasons. Instead of learning to work with the system and adapt driving habits that compliment the tech already on their cars, owners take it off because they don't want to work with it for whatever reason they have. These same owners that removed it then come on the net and proclaim that the car handles so much better with the system removed, when in all actuality they didn't really try to work with the system.


At least that's what I understood, and I tend to agree.


Me, personally, I still have the HICAS on my 89 GTR. Most GT-Rs in Japan that come to market have their systems still on them also. The case could be made that a good bit of hate for the system itself comes from worn out parts or bad maintenance, the R32s are 20 years old. You don't race a 20 year old car with original front end wear and tear components fitted and expect to get great handling, so why should the rear be any different?


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yodookie,

I understand what you're saying, but bare in mind, many race teams removed the Hicas system because thier drivers went quicker without hicas.

Hicas makes the car handle differently, nay 'safer' as it induces stabilising understeer. When a GTR is set up differently with different spring rates and more power, the balance changes.

Some drivers, me included, prefer no hicas, others prefer it.

Handling is to a large extent subjective, so you tailor the car to suit your style.

No right or wrong - I prefer my car without Hicas, becuase I feel it handles better.

Remember the GTR35 doesn't have Hicas, so, if it was sooo good, why did they delete it???

Cheers,

Mark


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

Just thought i would quote Dirk Schroysman who raced the Falken R34 "HICAS makes the car easier to drive- not faster". From an interview on the Duke media Skyline DVD.

Unless someone has driven the same car with and without HICAS, it comes down to personal preference. Mine is better without it.......


----------



## Sidious (Jul 14, 2006)

markm3 said:


> No right or wrong - I prefer my car without Hicas, becuase I feel it handles better.
> 
> 
> Remember the GTR35 doesn't have Hicas, so, if it was sooo good, why did they delete it???
> ...


I think I already covered this in an earlier posts, anyway I will expand ...

The R35 is a totally different chassis, the weight distribution and packing is closer together than the BNR series (the transmission located near the rear axle), this means the tyre loads and ultimately the tyre slip angles will not be in as much disparity. The rear wheel steering in this context will not really benefit this car as much.

As for racing GTRs, totally different set up! The tyre sizes, bush deformation, static and dynamic geometry, weight distribution, the frequencies of the suspension and chassis nothing alike the road going version, 'tuned' or stock.

Plus that rear toe settings are set to be optimal to the circuit - all this can mitigate the need for rear wheel steer which works around every 0.25 seconds - a real racing car and race driver can be undertaking adjustments more frequently than that, so hicas can be seen as a hinderance. 

A street driven GTR even with this mythical 'balance change' would not encounter this type of high frequency behavior as road and sporty aftermarket suspension / bushes, chassis flex is too soft and would simply feel blunter without a fully functioning HICAS. 

I suspect people who claim their road cars handle better without HICAS probably has a rear end fault - seen quite many horror stories of rear end twitching, lack of stability and erratic cornering transition, so by simply reducing rear end response by removing the HICAS, it masks the fault rather than addresses it.


It's coming to the end of 2012, its not 2001 - I think the era of internet second guessing of actual manufacturers should be buried years ago, it's time enthuasiasts take time and learn how these things and how tyres actually work and the context of their application before dismissing it.

.


----------



## akasakaR33 (Oct 10, 2005)

Well I have to agree with those who say keep it. Seems to me that locking it and doing away with it is essentially as someone mentioned a cheap way of fixing something potentially expensive.

So, this year, I've seen people on this forum say the car is better if you
1) get rid of HICAS
2) get rid of the Active LSD
3) get rid of the ATTESA computer
4) get rid of ABS

For those that agree with this, a question - why do you even bother to buy a GT-R? Because without this tech, all you really have is a heavy car with a massively powerful engine. In which case, why not simply own a Corvette/Mustang/Holden/M3/Supra/blah blah blah?

And for those who want to own one of these cars, guess what these cars are anywhere between 10 and 23 years old. Things will break, and when they do they are expensive. Be prepared to spend good money on repairs to keep the cars performing as they should. 

If you CAN afford the repairs but still insist on taking away some of this tech, well, it is YOUR car and none of us have the right to tell you what to do, really. But just don't go around saying your way is "better" because that term is subjective.


----------



## Mudflap (Feb 1, 2009)

akasakaR33 said:


> Well I have to agree with those who say keep it. Seems to me that locking it and doing away with it is essentially as someone mentioned a cheap way of fixing something potentially expensive.
> 
> So, this year, I've seen people on this forum say the car is better if you
> 1) get rid of HICAS
> ...


Very well summarised. 

You missed:

5) get rid of twin turbos (although I think bigger twin turbos are attractive)

Confession - I wouldn't mind a Holden.:nervous:


----------



## markM3 (Jan 7, 2008)

'Better' handling is subjective. That is my point, I would never tell someone to delete hicas, I chose to and am glad I did - if I didn't like it I would have put it back.

Many people are saying 'don't' delete, all I say is make your own decision, but as Sidious said, make sure it is working as it should before deciding, plus I have a gtr32 with the slower system, this may make a difference if you have a 33 or 34


----------

